# FS: Tanganyikan Cichlids and Malawi Cichlids (double tank shut down)



## Steve

I am shutting down my two African tanks because I'll be moving and I'm selling everything (see equipment section for tanks/filters etc)

*Tanganyikan Cichlids:*

Julidochromis Transcriptus - All sizes $5e and $4e for groups of 6+ (There's around 20-25 in total -- take them all for $75)

Neolamprologus Multifasciatus - $4e 3 in total + some extra fry (take everything for $10)

Altolamprologus compressiceps Chaitika ''Red'' - 2.5" $35, 3" $50 (3 left, 1 at 2.5 rest at 3) -- ALL 3 for $110

***Take the remaining livestock in the tank for $150

*Malawi Cichlids:*

Metriaclima estherae - 6 (2m4f) ranging from 2.5" to 5" - $35 for the group or $5 each ($6 each for the 2 large show males) + a few .5-1.5" fry $3 each or free if you take the whole group.

Silvertip bristlenose pleco - both around max size $20 for long fin, $10 for regular or both for $25

Juvenile 2.5" Pseudotropheus Chewere just starting to colour up - $15

Deals can be made for groups. I am available Sunday/Monday/Tuesday daily and may be able to meet up on other nights.


----------



## jhj0112

Awesome guy to deal with!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay P

Where are you located?


----------



## Steve

Currently located in Kerrisdale Vancouver, can pm for exact address.

Also, @ moneysink your inbox is full


----------



## Steve

Bump! Petricolas added, some fish sold! Get them quick! Deals available!


----------



## Steve

Bump! Willing to split some groups


----------



## Steve

Bump bump! Tangs are selling. Lots of Malawi still available!


----------



## Steve

Added some plecos. More tangs sold.


----------



## Steve

Make some offers! Willing to split most groups


----------



## Steve

Mikey2455 your inbox is full. I tried replying. A few Malawi are now on hold until Sunday.


----------



## Steve

BUMP! Buy 'em quick. More sold.


----------



## Steve

A few Malawi sold. BUMP!


----------



## Steve

Up up up! offers accepted


----------



## Steve

Up to the top!!!


----------



## Aquarex

any cichlids still available for sale?


----------



## Steve

Everything in the edited post is still for sale. As I sell things, I remove them from the list. Is there anything particular you're interested in?


----------



## Steve

Bump to the top!!


----------



## Steve

About half the julies are gone! Not many large ones left


----------



## Steve

up up up up


----------



## Steve

Back up to the top!! Grab em quick


----------



## Steve

Msobo and Acei on hold. Still have plecos, estherae, petricolas, and tangs for sale! There's also a juvenile Chewere that is starting to slowly colour up. He's around 2.5" now and will sell for $15.


----------



## Steve

up to the top!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptilealien

I am interested in a group of S. petricola. Where are you located?


----------



## Steve

Petricolas are currently on hold until mid next week but ill let you know if theyre up for sale again


----------



## Reptilealien

Thanks. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Steve

More tangs sold. Leleupi gone as well as a few julies.


----------



## Steve

Almost all Malawi sold - just 2 plecos and the red zebras left! Buy them all for $60!


----------



## Steve

Price drops made on the last of the Malawi fish. Get 'em quick so I can shut the tank down!


----------



## Steve

Half of the multies are now gone. Snatch everything up before it's gone! Everything is OBO


----------



## Steve

Back up to the top! Make offers!! I'm moving soon


----------



## corrie

i would love your Pseudotropheus Chewere but i cant get out to vancover  my car would not make it . if you ever come out to abby i would love to get the fish from you


----------



## Potatohead

PM'd you, thanks


----------



## Steve

BUMP! Take the rest of the livestock in the Malawi tank for just $50!!!!!


----------



## Steve

BUMP! Price drop on TANGS!


----------



## Steve

up up up up up!! I have now moved and need to get rid of these ASAP!


----------



## Steve

Back to the top! Just 3 multies left plus some fry.. take the rest for $10 or all of them free if you take all the julies.


----------



## Steve

upupupupup!


----------



## moosily

Aahhhh I wish I was in vancouver! So hard to find tanganyika chiclids in the okanagan. 
Bump for awesome deals.


----------



## Steve

Make a trip down!


----------



## Steve

Back up to the top -- the thread has been edited to show everything that is still available!


----------



## Steve

bump bump bump


----------



## Steve

Back to the top! Make some offers guys! I need these fish gone asap


----------



## Steve

Bump it up! Estherae pending.


----------



## Ryangsp

Pictures of the Chaitika Reds? Have only heard of the whites.


----------



## Steve

Not a great picture but you can kinda seem they're yellow with brown stripes


----------



## Steve

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc158/ts13b41/Other Peoples Fish/DSC_0909.jpg

looks like that


----------



## Steve

Can't edit the main post for some reason... Compressiceps have been sold now as well as some more Julies. There's about 15-17 julies left, 3 multies + some fry for the tang tank.


----------



## qyrus

Pm'd, thanks


----------



## Steve

Estherae, multies, and 6 more julies on hold.


----------



## Steve

Estherae sold. There's 1 juvenile chewere left and then all the mbuna are gone! 2 plecos, and julies still available!


----------



## Steve

All multies sold. More julies out the door.

What's left:

About 10-15 julies between 0.5"-2.5" mostly in the 1.5-2.5" range $5e, $4 6+ or $40 for everything. One of the julies has a weird swim bladder and scoots along the floor but has been alive for over 6 months with this condition.

2 plecos - 1 longfin, 1 shortfin - both 4"+ $20 for both or $15 for longfin and $8 for shortfin

1 pseudotropheus chewere - 2.5" - $15


----------



## Steve

bump bump bump!! Somebody buy the last few!


----------



## Bristol

pseudotropheus chewere

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Steve

That's either him or a family member from a few months back


----------



## Steve

up up up!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Updated pics of the chewere. He's about 2.5" now


----------



## Steve

Around a dozen julies left! Most are about 2". The Chewere is still available.


----------



## Steve

up up up up up


----------



## Steve

Willing to sell the remaining Julies at $3 a piece if you take them all.


----------



## Steve

Back to the top!


----------



## Steve

bump! someone make an offer!


----------



## Steve

To the top!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Still up for sale! Get yourself a wonderful Christmas present from Africa (but not really from Africa..)


----------



## Steve

buuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Steve

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Steve

bump for new years


----------



## Steve

All julies now $3 for singles or $2.50 each for the group. Chewere is $10 which is what you would pay for one around 1" or less


----------



## Steve

bump bump bump


----------



## Steve

Closing thread. All sold.


----------

